# Charm kidded today!



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

For anyone that was following Charm's last few weeks of pregnancy, she had a single big, leggy buckling this morning. This is my buck Zeus' first kid. He however is not purebred. So here he is.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! He is pretty good sized! Congratulations


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He has to be at least 7lbs. This is his sire.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

His sire, Zeus, won Best In Show Senior Buck in the recent MDGA v-Show. He earned his first leg. Too bad this buck kid is mixed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I cannot see the pictures anyone know why that is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure Frosty, I see them on my end.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Congrats he looks awesome......Cute lil man......wtg "Moonshine":-D


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

I see the pictures fine....loaded right up


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is a big cutie. Is mom a full blood Nubian? And what is dad? If dad is pygmy or Nigerian and mom is nubian he is F1 kinder or F1 mini nubian.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a big handsome boy! Congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

His mom is an American Nubian and his sire is a registered mini-Alpine so no he's just a mutt his mom was supposed to bred by my Nigerian for mini nubians but my other buck had other plans.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Im loving his facial markings , so so handsome !
Well done Charm  ( I love that name )


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a cutie. I'm partial to Swiss marked. My first goat was a Swiss marked wether named Antonio. Your little guy looks so much like him, it makes me miss him... Your buck looks really nice. Im still trying to work on my eye for confirmation but he looks really good to me. Love his top line. He should give you some nice kids.


----------

